
Egg Boiling Machine (Automatic Egg Peeling) - taigeair
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgfeYju62ng
======
ErotemeObelus
I'm waiting for someone to invent an egg-unboiler.

------
hsnewman
I need one of those!

~~~
taigeair
Pretty well designed machines

